# Draining water ...



## thomasamski (Aug 27, 2010)

I have a 27-foot Coachman Freelander on a Ford platform. Can anyone tell me how to drain the old city water from the storage tank? Do I just run the water in the sinks or is there an escape valve somewhere? Thank you.


----------



## C Nash (Aug 28, 2010)

Re: Draining water ...

There should be a drain for the fresh tank but I dont know where on the Coachman.  Mine on the HR is in the same compartment where the city water connection is.


----------



## akjimny (Aug 28, 2010)

Re: Draining water ...

Thomas, on my Sunseeker motor home there is a valve next to the water tank under the bed.  On my last travel trailer the valve was on the outside wall of the trailer.  It is advisable to drain the tank occasionally, just to keep the water supply fresh.  It is especially important if you are winterizing your rig.  The water pump in most RV's will not completely drain the water tank.  There will always be some reside left.  Goo luck.


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 28, 2010)

Re: Draining water ...

well I have a drain vale next to the water pump that is to the water holding tank. I also have a low point drain inside the compartment where I connect the water and power up. But this is on a Fleetwood Southwood.


----------



## Bounder Boy (Aug 28, 2010)

Re: Draining water ...

My 1997 Bounder is like Hollis'.  One drain valve and two low point drains. Guess one for hot and one for cold.


----------



## thomasamski (Aug 28, 2010)

RE: Draining water ...

Thank you all. I now have an idea where to look.


----------



## Eddielee (Aug 30, 2010)

Re: Draining water ...

After you drain it, I would suggest that you refill it and include a 1/2 cup of bleach.  Let sit overnight, pump it through the system until you can smell chlorine from the (cold) hot water side of the kitchen tap.  Let it sit overnight again, then, drain both the water tank and the Hot water tank; flush with fresh water before using your MH.


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 30, 2010)

Re: Draining water ...

I just sanitized mine yesterday, I filled the tank (40 gallons) then I put one cup of Clorox ran it thru all water outlets then let it set for 12 hours. Then I drained it, refilled and flushed it out. I did this 2 times to make sure all the bleach was out of the system.


----------



## Bounder Boy (Aug 30, 2010)

Re: Draining water ...

Hollis, you said you FILLED the tank with 40 gl. Is that all the bigger it is or is that just what you put in to sanitize with? I thought the H2O tanks where more in the 100 gl. range?


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 30, 2010)

Re: Draining water ...

no not mine, water is 40, gray is 40 and black is 40., I know on some bigger unit they have bigger tanks. My manual show each is 40. All I do is fill it up and pour in the bleach. That is what I do each time I go dry camping, or to a site where I really don't trust the water provided. I guess I like be protected form any bacteria


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 30, 2010)

Re: Draining water ...

WELL, you got me to thinking  . anyway I went to the MH and got out the BOOK, I located all the capacity of all tanks, here is what  the BOOK states.
1. fresh water 100 gal
2. gray water  58 gal
3. black water 42 gal
4. propane tank 57 gal
5. hot water tank 10 gal

even through I said I fill the tank till it was FULL,,,  even if it was not 40 gal as stated.

So thanks to Bounder Boy for bring it to my attention. I really did think it was 40 gal. Now I need to remember where I got the 40 from.


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 30, 2010)

Re: Draining water ...

I also found a section on sanitizing which states: use one 1/4 cup of chlorine bleach (5% sodium hypochlorine) to one gallon of water. Use one gallon of solution for each 15 gallons of water.,
Old but still learning :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 30, 2010)

Re: Draining water ...

made one more mistake, propane should have read 25 gal


----------



## Bounder Boy (Aug 30, 2010)

Re: Draining water ...

Ha Ha Hollis, that's what keeps us all honest. and still learning.......  I have not had a chance to us my fresh water tank, but when I do, I plan on doing the Bleach fill and only filling about 3/4 and then finding a nice winding road to take a ride on so it really has a good chance to slush around and clean the tank good since I really have no idea how the last owner left it. Like you implied... Better safe than sorry.  :laugh:


----------

